# Curado 201E7 Cleaning 3-Day"Adventure"



## pesurf (Apr 12, 2011)

Started cleaning my 2+ yr old lefty Curado on Tuesday after a Monday fishing session out on the Laguna Madre.

Seems that there's tons of guys "home-tuning" their reels. 
Last summer, I upgraded to some ABEC 7's. I am no repair guy, nor am I super mechanical. Figured with all the schematics and you tube demo video's I've researched, I was hoping it would all go ok. 

To prevent loosing any parts! (key to the story here) :help: I started with white printer paper laid out and taped onto the kitchen table. Had the laptop playing some step by step you tube video showing some maintenance. 

I was feeling pretty good. I soaked my bearings, let them dry overnight then added a "needle head" drop of Rocket Fuel yellow to each. 

It was then that I noticed some "green" on the brass (what the schematic calls the "pinion gear") so I figured, what the heck, lets get froggy and I started slowly opening up the gear chamber like as if it was a bomb about to go off. :ac550: I was thinking that stuff was gonna go flying out everywhere. Once successfully opened up, I took my 1st look inside ....Man, was it GUNKY in there!!! 

After about a box and a half of Q-tips and some isopropyl, it was looking pretty cleaned up. The small spring (schematic calls it a "clutch pawl" spring) popped loose from the clutch pawl. I was scratching my head on that one but the schematic and some tweaking around, I got it reset. 

I was putting it all back together and was feeling pretty good about how it was all going. Then the drag assembly just wasn't right. I researched some forums the next morning and came across some good pointers. I couldn't recall if there was supposed to be any play/wiggle at all with the star drag?? I ended up hitting up Academy that afternoon and checked out the display curado. Sure enough, they come with a small bit of play with that spring under it I guess. All good. Got the rest all put together, I put the spool in and closed up the brake side plate and something wasn't right. I then noticed that one of the corners of the retainer clip on my bearing (on the brake cover side ) was clipped into the bearing race where it should a been in the clip groove. Pulled it out and re-installed it correctly this time. Thought I was all set....

Closed everything back up and gave it a spin! It all was going good for the 1st few seconds, then the dang spool would spin lto where it would have too much play like something just wasn't right, even after tightening down the "cast control knob". 
I spent the day wondering how long it would take Roys to look my reel over and get it back to me? Kinda bummed out after 2 1/2 days of being "super careful" with the disassembly and re-assembly of my reel. :headknock

Sitting in front of the TV while the Mrs. was taking jabs at me, joking on me about "breaking" the $130 gift she gave me. I told her when I got it dialed in again, she was gonna' be owing me dinner. 

I was looking at the schematic again. I was figuring it was something to do with putting pressure from one side or the other of the spool. I blew that picture up as big as I could and noticed the little round spacer that's supposed to be behind the bearing (on the brake cover side).

It was then that I recalled on day #1 gently slapping the reel into my palm a few times to get the bearing to drop out when I took it out to clean them up. Did that thing pop out behind the bearing where I didn't notice it? 

I got my glasses on, fired up my headlamp and belly crawled onto the floor under the kitchen table, what I first thought mighta been a small tiny piece of pepperoni or a crumb on closer inspection turned out to be that freaking spacer. :birthday2 I put it behind the bearing, closed it all up again and BINGO!!
Smooooth as silk. Plus, my gal owes me a dinner. 


Funny thing about it is, I just went to the 2cool repair forums after the fact (which is where I shoulda started at the get-go) and sure enough, a dude had this very same issue and this missing spacer was the recommended solution to his issue as well. 

Note to self, check the 2cool repair forums when you hit a bump. 

:cheers:

pesurf


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

It will go much better next time. You have been schooled.


----------



## pesurf (Apr 12, 2011)

Amen brother!!!


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Hee hee !! Know what you mean Bro. Well done on being so patient


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds like you did a good job brotha. It will get faster for ya as time goes on. You'll learn ways to get faster and better at it. I look at a reel and immediately see a schematic in my head.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats man The more you break it down the better and faster you will get. The shimano baitcasters are easy for me now with one exception. I really don't like breaking down the Calais!!! It looks like a Swiss watch inside.


----------



## pesurf (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah Boys,
It sure was quite the learning experience. 

Now it's time to go some fishin' !!! :fish:


pesurf


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

lol great story!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Wtg, never give up.


----------



## meross (May 19, 2011)

pesurf...I am here in Corpus out on the south end of Laguna Shores dr. and I do a little reel repair for a few folks. If you get in another bind may be I can help you out...
361-813-7110 meross


----------



## pesurf (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the offer for future help meross. I got ur number on file.

Really great that all the 2coolers help out one another when we need some pointers.

pesurf


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

First time I do a reel of a different model, take LOT of pictures along the way. Or if you have two of the same reel, sure helps putting things back together.


----------

